
Archaeology meets particle physics - diodorus
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/archaeology-meets-particle-physics
======
jessriedel
Folks interested in this unusual combination may also be interested in the use
of particle tracks to date geological samples

> "Techniques for geological dating of minerals by chemical etching of fission
> fragment tracks"

>
> [http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/00167037649...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0016703764900171)

and the even more surprising case of using ancient rocks as particle detectors
with extremely large exposure times (> 1B yr)

> "Unique Signature of Dark Matter in Ancient Mica"

> [https://arxiv.org/abs/astro-ph/9701215](https://arxiv.org/abs/astro-
> ph/9701215)

------
swamp40
Only works for hills?

~~~
theoh
For surface objects, there is at least
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface_exposure_dating](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface_exposure_dating)

